# Poorly boy today



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

So I came downstairs first thing this morning to some very sorrowful cries...not the normal happy, 'someones up' cries...then stepping through the door my (BARE!!) foot felt something cold, wet and squidgy...:yuck: Yes...horror upon horror I had stepped straight into dog sick...not a great way to start the day! After a very quick dash to the shower to clean my foot I found a very upset Harry trying to be sick some more, so I let him outside and he had terrible diarrhea. There were 5 or six spots on the carpet where he had brought up bile...so he isn't a well boy today. He is sleeping on the sofa now and is ever so quiet and clingy. I am home all day so keeping a close eye on him and gonna make him rice and chicken for breakfast. I can't think what could have started this as he was his normal silly self yesterday, we were even at flyball training all afternoon where he was on top form...funny how these things start so suddenly...anyone know of anything else I can be doing? The vets is a traumatic experience for him so want to see what can be done at home first.

Poorly boy


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Harry does look sorry for himself, he'll be ok soon, I'd give him chicken and rice and perhaps a bit of toast. I think if I'd trodden in sick it would have started a chain reaction................eewww rather you than me !!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Poor Harry especially after all the excitement of meeting Tom (and Dave). Have you checked his temperature? Might give you an indication. Has he eaten anything that he wouldn't normally have eaten?

I would probably starve him for most of the day - give him access to water and let his system rest. Then later on this evening I would offer him a small amount of food - by that i mean probably a couple of tablespoons at the most, if he is ok then offer him some more about an hour later and so on. That has always worked for me in the past (vet recommended).

Sending big hugs for your poorly boy and keep us posted.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks guys, I never thought that I should maybe starve him for the day to get it out of his system and funnily enough when I went to make his breaksfast I realised we are out of rice so I may just do that, its a good idea...I will try him with some rice for his tea tonight. He is still sleeping at the moment. 

I haven't checked his temperature as I would definitely need someone to help me hold him while I did it...I'd have no chance on my own...he is very skitish when it comes to doing ANYTHING, such a wimp...not like dear Tilly who lets us do anything we need to do to her.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Thanks guys, I never thought that I should maybe starve him for the day to get it out of his system and funnily enough when I went to make his breaksfast I realised we are out of rice so I may just do that, its a good idea...I will try him with some rice for his tea tonight. He is still sleeping at the moment.
> 
> I haven't checked his temperature as I would definitely need someone to help me hold him while I did it...I'd have no chance on my own...he is very skitish when it comes to doing ANYTHING, such a wimp...not like dear Tilly who lets us do anything we need to do to her.


hahaha......................I can just see you trying to get a thermometer near his bum


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

He would definitely have the 'NO FRICKIN WAY' look in his eyes...it would certainly get him moving and off the sofa I can assure you!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh poor Harry!! Definitely starve him for today Emma, the only thing that will happen if he eats is... more runs and sick. Extra worrying if he's vomiting! If he's only done it once, then probably ok, but if he vomits continuously or can't keep water down, you won't have any option but to take him to the vet. 

Unfortunately for us, this scenario ended in a life-threatening situation with Obi, so stay vigilent and watch for signs of him being really poorly. I decided to take Obi to the vet when he was leaning on the wall outside in a collapsed state. The vet told us he wouldn't have made it to the next day if we hadn't seeked help. He only started the vomiting that afternoon!

I'm sure that he'll be right as rain in no time - good wishes and a great big GET WELL SOON HARRY!! from Obi and Izzie.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I hope Harry is feeling better soon. One suggestion I would make is to give him Pedialite... it will help in case of dehydration (from all the evacuations he's had). Hope he's eager for supper tonight!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hi guys, he's not doing bad at the moment...no more sickness or diarrhea, which is a good sign I guess...even though he hasn't been particularly active he did walk past his food bowl and gave it a good old whack with his paw at one point...he is not all that fussed with this starvation method! Thanks guys for your good thoughts!

Tanya, gosh that sounds scary...what did Obi have?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I hope Harry is feeling better soon. One suggestion I would make is to give him Pedialite... it will help in case of dehydration (from all the evacuations he's had). Hope he's eager for supper tonight!


Hi there! Im not actually sure what pedialite is..Im just off to gooooogle...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

poor boy - i also think withholding food for a bit is a good idea. when he starts getting demanding about it, you know he's feeling a bit better.

just make sure he keeps drinking some water, and the Pedialite may help (it's a medicine for children). even if you don't have that brand, i'm sure you guys have something like it.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor Harry. Yep, witholding food is sensible advice but ensure drinks ok. Is Tilly ok?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope Harry feels better soon! Poor Boy.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Tanya, gosh that sounds scary...what did Obi have?


Don't worry too much Emma, Obi started vomiting and after about 3 hours vomiting regularly, I had spoken to the vets who advised to watch him. Well, the vets had closed and we saw him pretty much collapsed leaning against the wall of the garden. We scooped him up, rushed him to the emergency vet, who stated that he was very sick indeed and needed a drip immediately!

Anyway, he was in intensive care for about 5 days in all. They decided he may have had a blockage such as a sock which an X-ray wouldn't show up, and advised they should operate, which they did. No blockage. They could only guess he had severe intestinal infection. After 5 days he turned the corner. It was the worst week of my life! Expecting every call from the vet to say that he had died, or we should give up. Anyway, as you can see from reunion pics he's as fit as a fiddle now.

Just a cautionary tale about how quickly things can go wrong. We had no warning whatsoever, really scary!!!

I expect Harry just nibbled something rancid, hope he's feeling much better really soon.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Poor Harry boy! Hope he'll be feeling better real soon. Sending prayers from Michigan~! Even though he was sick and all, Harry looks still so cute in the picture. He knows how to pose


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Harry, I hope he is feeling better and just a little bug. Starving him today sounds like a good idea, to get all that out of his system. I too have a pup here today that is not feeling well, she has diarreah and her tummy is just rumbling and eating lots of grass. So we are going to do the hamburger and rice today. Since he was out at a flyball tournment yesterday, maybe he picked up something from another dog or someone snuck him something. Hope he is back in flyball form soon.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor Harry! I hope he feels better soon! Maybe too much weekend excitement?


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awww poor harry. I hope hes feeling a little better tonight. 

hugs........

Debbie & mason


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Aww poor Harry. Suppose it was from the salt water over the weekend? I'm sure he will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I don't think it could be from the beach as that was on Thursday and he was fine on friday and over the wekend...not sure what could have caused it. He is doing much better and you can tell he has had a day of rest as he is staring at me and whining a lot! (He does that when he wants entertaining) He also perked up a lot after he had some rice and chicken...he started stealing socks from the radiator!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

glad Harry is feeling better.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Poor Harry. Glad he is feeling ok enough to steal some socks!!


----------

